# broke steering cylinder on 574



## nzaragozaiowa (Jun 10, 2012)

Had new shaft installed by IH dealer, I installed steering cylinder and attached hydrualic lines. Went by instructions in manual to bleeding steering cylinder , but can't get tires to turn really either way more than a inch or two. lifted front end of tractor off the ground and tried to loosen hydr. lines some to let air out of lines all I get is fluid , no real air coming out or real pressure. wonder if problem is if Bypass screen or filter is plugged. Hydr. oil level is fine. what is that I might be missing.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If it worked before the repair but doesn't work now, I'd suspect there is something wrong in the cylinder. When they installed the new shaft, they might have gotten something put together wrong in the cylinder that's either causing it to bind or letting the fluid bypass the plunger. Either that, or something could be binding in the steering. Have you tried disconnecting the cylinder at the clevis and seeing if it moves then?


----------

